# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Мои акварели и другое

## irinatantsyreva

*Хочу показать Вам свои рисунки.*


[IMG]http://*********ru/4885472.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SVETUSIK (26.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Иринка, интересная работа - что-то связанное с водой, со льдом.
А розовые тона - это, скорее всего, рассвет...

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[IMG]http://*********net/4047773.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SVETUSIK (26.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[IMG]http://*********net/4019101.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SVETUSIK (26.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[IMG]http://*********net/4063132.jpg[/IMG]

----------

SVETUSIK (26.04.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## Lenotta

как красиво!!

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## Petavla

Я тоже так считаю! 
Если учесть, что картины эти создаёт врач,
то слов восхищения ещё больше!

----------


## muzik

Очень нежно и красиво !

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## иллюзия реальности

меня заворожил второй рисунок ... притягивает чем-то. А по последнему кажется что смотришь на рисунок на стекле во время морозов )))

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Нежно и таинственно.... Можно предложить детям Ваши картины соотнести с известными классическими произведениями. Например, "Детский альбом" П. И. Чайковского. Третий рисунок - "Зимнее утро" и т.д. Интересно, что получится... :Meeting:

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## Petavla

> Нежно и таинственно.... Можно предложить детям Ваши картины соотнести с известными классическими произведениями. Например, "Детский альбом" П. И. Чайковского. Третий рисунок - "Зимнее утро" и т.д. Интересно, что получится...



Действительно!!!
Я об этом даже не подумала... :Meeting: 

Иринка, выставляй остальные!
Будем искать им применение!  :Ok:

----------


## ~Марина~

> Иринка, выставляй остальные!


Мне тоже очень понравились Ваши работы!
Очень нежные... :Tender: 
Спасибо!

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Нежно и таинственно.... Можно предложить детям Ваши картины соотнести с известными классическими произведениями. Например, "Детский альбом" П. И. Чайковского. Третий рисунок - "Зимнее утро" и т.д. Интересно, что получится...


Спасибо!!!

----------


## liza251

Очень и Очень красивые работи Похожие я видела здесь http://www.urokitv.ru/categories/risovanie/

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## vikabasya

Такие красивые картины!!!!!!!

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## Hohotunchik

меня просто завораживает...

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## Petavla

> Очень и Очень красивые работи Похожие я видела здесь http://www.urokitv.ru/categories/risovanie/


Похожих я не видела нигде! :Meeting:

----------

irinatantsyreva (02.04.2016)

----------


## migi

Просто супер! Показала мужу, говорит хороший цвет, а на 4-ой картине хорошие полутона. Он хоть и полы для склада делает, а когда-то художественную школу оканчивал, так что разбирается в вопросе красок и цветов)))

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Просто супер! Показала мужу, говорит хороший цвет, а на 4-ой картине хорошие полутона. Он хоть и полы для склада делает, а когда-то художественную школу оканчивал, так что разбирается в вопросе красок и цветов)))


 :No2: 




> меня просто завораживает...


спасибо!!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[IMG]http://*********ru/10438587.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Petavla (23.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## татуся

Очень впечатляет!!!
необыкновенно...

----------

irinatantsyreva (13.07.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[img]http://*********ru/10541348.jpg[/img]

----------

Petavla (23.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[img]http://*********ru/10544456.jpg[/img]

----------

Petavla (23.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[img]http://*********ru/10542940.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (07.08.2016), ludmila_zub (03.11.2016), Petavla (23.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[img]http://*********ru/10551147.jpg[/img]

----------

ludmila_zub (03.11.2016), Petavla (23.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## татуся

Времена года где-то в лесу...
Очень красиво!!!
Простите, если название не такое,но так я увидела ваши работы!!!
Спасибо!!!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Времена года где-то в лесу...
> Очень красиво!!!
> Простите, если название не такое,но так я увидела ваши работы!!!
> Спасибо!!!


Спасибо!! Да, действительно времена  года! И еще это про все прекрасное,тепло, любовь и счастье

----------

Елена Эрнст (06.08.2016)

----------


## татуся

> Спасибо!! Да, действительно времена  года! И еще это про все прекрасное,тепло, любовь и счастье


Отлично,когда душа всё это чувствует, а рука переносит на акварель!!!
Спасибо,продолжайте дальше нас знакомить с вашими работами!!!

----------


## Petavla

Иринка, твои работы прекрасны! :Ok:  

[img]http://*********net/8257643.gif[/img]

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Отлично,когда душа всё это чувствует, а рука переносит на акварель!!!
> Спасибо,продолжайте дальше нас знакомить с вашими работами!!!


Спасибо!! Благодарна Вам!!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Иринка, твои работы прекрасны!


Спасибо!!!

----------


## татуся

> Спасибо!! Благодарна Вам!!


Будем ждать новых работ,очень!!!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Спасибо Вам! Полюбовалась. Помечталось..... 
Картины, которые останавливают и заставляют присмотреться, всмотреться.
Очень хотелось бы увидеть еще!.

----------


## irinatantsyreva

> Спасибо Вам! Полюбовалась. Помечталось..... 
> Картины, которые останавливают и заставляют присмотреться, всмотреться.
> Очень хотелось бы увидеть еще!


Спасибо!!!!!! Это о любви и о счастье!

----------

Елена Эрнст (07.08.2016)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[IMG]http://*********ru/11666203.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Gerlin (08.10.2016), ludmila_zub (03.11.2016), Petavla (25.06.2017)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[IMG]http://*********ru/11710234.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ludmila_zub (03.11.2016), Petavla (25.06.2017)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

[img]http://*********ru/11704090m.jpg[/img]

----------

Petavla (25.06.2017)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Рисунки продублировала из-за смены адреса сайта

----------


## Анжелика Суховецкая

Здравствуйте!!! Очень интересные картины, притягивающие взор не только взрослых, но и детей!!!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Спасибо!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CcXM/tEx6Gd4DV

Холст на картоне, акрил, 50-35 см

----------

Дзюбкина (25.12.2017), опал1 (13.01.2018)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BAN7/bZQgDQJS7
холст на подрамнике, масло 40-50 см

----------

Дзюбкина (25.12.2017), опал1 (13.01.2018)

----------


## irinatantsyreva

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Vsr/rxcPTaZBN
холст на картоне, масло, 50-60 см

----------


## татуся

Спасибо,очень необычно,но со вкусом!!!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Спасибо!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

skan_013.jpgskan_012.jpgskan_007.jpgskan_006.jpgskan_005.jpgskan_003.jpgskan_001.jpgskan_000.jpg

вновь выставляю свое творчество

----------

ivano (13.01.2018), Lempi (13.01.2018), lenik (13.01.2018), lenok_64 (13.01.2018), novgortom (13.01.2018), Petavla (13.01.2018), SNAR (14.01.2018), Валиулина Ирина (13.01.2018), ВесСнушка (14.01.2018), Лариса Антонова (13.01.2018), людмила-45 (14.01.2018), НСА (13.01.2018), опал1 (13.01.2018), Раисса (14.01.2018), Татиана 65 (13.01.2018)

----------


## Petavla

> вновь выставляю свое творчество


Да, сестрёнка, теперь нам всем много работы из-за пропавших ссылок...
Красиво! На все времена года и на все состояния души!
Творческого вдохновения!

----------

irinatantsyreva (14.01.2018)

----------


## Раисса

Красиво. Необычно. Что-то космическое...завораживающее!!!! Спасибо, здОрово!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Благодарю Вас!

----------


## людмила-45

картины действительно радуют душу, разное настроение, ощущение внутреннего мира, позитивчик для глаз. Спасибо за красоту.

----------


## ВесСнушка

Очень красиво! Завораживающе! Большое спасибо за творчество, поднимающее настроение!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Спасибо!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

ожидание.jpg


По мотивам Бауэра, холст, масло, 50-60 см

----------

Sashulik (16.01.2018)

----------


## Sashulik

Мысль..........
Превосходно!
Движение волн, ветра и прядей волос......и всё вместе гармония, всё в одном! Браво!!! И СПАСИБО!

к своему стыду я не знаю кто такой Бауэр, но сейчас это исправлю

----------


## irinatantsyreva

Благодарю Вас!! Спасибо!!

----------


## irinatantsyreva

фонари.jpg

Холст, масло, 50-60 см

----------


## irinatantsyreva

вьюга.jpg

Вьюга.
Холст, масло 50-60 см

----------

